# 09 trek online!



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

09 trek online


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Glad I bought an 08 5.2 when I did! No way white paint is worth an extra thousand bucks. I can go out and buy Michelin 3 red/black tires and still pocket $900.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Glad I bought an 08 5.2 when I did! No way white paint is worth an extra thousand bucks. I can go out and buy Michelin 3 red/black tires and still pocket $900.


Well, in this economic climate price increases are understandable, but those '09 paint schemes are not!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Well, in this economic climate price increases are understandable, but those '09 paint schemes are not!


These price increases aren't understandable. Almost $1000? For what?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> These price increases aren't understandable. Almost $1000? For what?


For a piss poor economy, that's for what. The dollar is near worthless, so you don't get anything in return for economic times like this except less product for your $$. From what I've seen, it's across the board, no matter the brand. The Tarmac Expert was $3,000 in '08, but is now $3,700 in '09. For what you say? For nothing.

But the real point of my post was the '09 paint schemes. They're just bad, plain and simple. Except maybe for the 5.2 Pro. It's hard to ruin black. 

EDIT: Where are you getting the $1,000 price increase from? IIRC the '08 5.2 was somewhere around $3,680. The '09 is $4,120. My math says there's an increase of $440.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> For a piss poor economy, that's for what. The dollar is near worthless, so you don't get anything in return for economic times like this except less product for your $$. From what I've seen, it's across the board, no matter the brand. The Tarmac Expert was $3,000 in '08, but is now $3,700 in '09. For what you say? For nothing.
> 
> But the real point of my post was the '09 paint schemes. They're just bad, plain and simple. Except maybe for the 5.2 Pro. It's hard to ruin black.
> 
> EDIT: Where are you getting the $1,000 price increase from? IIRC the '08 5.2 was somewhere around $3,680. The '09 is $4,120. My math says there's an increase of $440.


I paid $3100, MSRP is now $4100. If I were going to buy a new one from my LBS, I'd probably be able to get it for $3900. But... we are spitting hairs here. The point is, even $440 more represents an increase in excess of 10% and other than Trek covering their increased expenses, nothing other than the color and RDH change. As I've said before, glad I bought mine when I did (not that I wouldn't buy the new one though if I was in the market now for a bike).


----------



## Brimanndude (Aug 15, 2008)

I almost bought a 07 madone 5.2 on blowout for $2800. Now the list price is over $4000? 

I'm kicking myself...


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Personally, I'm really glad I got my Madone last October, as I think someone at Trek decided to pour "ugly" all over the new '09s.

I guess it'll be a P1 or look elsewhere if I get the ability to "trade up". Then again, I am really smitten with a Moots (after trying one at the last century I rode).


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Personally, I'm really glad I got my Madone last October, as I think someone at Trek decided to pour "ugly" all over the new '09s.
> 
> I guess it'll be a P1 or look elsewhere if I get the ability to "trade up". Then again, I am really smitten with a Moots (after trying one at the last century I rode).


Absolutely, I feel the same. I ordered my 6.5Pro either in Sep or Oct of 07 and took delivery in Jan. I paid in the high 4s and now they want almost 7k. I know street price on the 09s won't be the MSRP of $6900, just as street for the 08s wasn't $5800. I guess those getting Dura-Ace 7900 may be getting a somewhat good deal as the 7900 group is quite a bit more $$ than the 7800 group, yet Trek still held the price increase to ~$1k, for the 7900 outfit Madones. (See the 6.5 and 6.9).

The thing is they will still sell well. Supply and Demand, and demand is at an all time high for Madones, and bikes in general. 

Just be humble (and quietly smug) and count your lucky stars that you were an earlier adopter this time around!

zac

PS My wife just asked me when I was getting new wheels. (She's awesome, I wasn't even looking!) I'm actually looking for a SS commuter. I have been riding an old steel conversion, but I really want to get something I can put fenders and a rack on.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> PS My wife just asked me when I was getting new wheels. (She's awesome, I wasn't even looking!) I'm actually looking for a SS commuter. I have been riding an old steel conversion, but I really want to get something I can put fenders and a rack on.


Here's a candidate, IMO, of course.
http://www.surlybikes.com/pacer.html

Oops, missed the SS part. Ok then, how about:
http://www.surlybikes.com/steamroller.html

Or:
http://www.somafab.com/delancey.html

And:
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=32829


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> These price increases aren't understandable. Almost $1000? For what?


Well, actually, it is NOT that much. Just picked up my 08 5.2 for which I paid $3299. The LBS owner quoted me a price of $3699 for an 09 5.2. So, it is only a four hundred dollar increase that is due to the price of carbon skyrocketing industry-wide.

I like the new colors. But, I like the BLACK 5.2 better!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Interesting, because I bought my 5.2 at MSRP ($3699) and I am sure the 09s would be priced at MSRP.

Oh well, my bike has the fastest color out there.


----------

